# Sea foam rocks!!!



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

Another testimonial for sea foam, my echo weed wacker has been a pain in the a!s to start the last two years, finally added some sea foam to the gas and it starts on the first pull now, I guess I'm a dumb a!s for waiting so long to do so 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, that stuff is a magical elixir. Like duct tape for a motor. It can fix anything.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Glad to hear you got it working. I've got an Echo trimmer that is at least 16 years old. It still starts right up and runs great. I've never done anything to it but put fuel in it. If I'm not mistaken, it still has the original plug in it!

John


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

NAPA here in Manistee has it on sale this week for $6.48 a can...bought 6...
Don't know if it's chain wide.
Last time I bought it @ Walmart it was $9.00


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

wartfroggy said:


> Yes, that stuff is a magical elixir. Like duct tape for a motor. It can fix anything.


Well Chris,
It's no StaBiL ......:evilsmile


----------



## Freedom1955 (Jul 12, 2011)

sfw1960 said:


> Well Chris,
> It's no StaBiL ......:evilsmile


Not sure if you mean SeaFoam won't stabilize gas? SeaFoam will stabilize gas for two years.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Seafoam is made with Ethanol, which attracts moisture....yaknow ALCOHOL???

Store gas for two years then look in the container.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

sfw1960 said:


> Seafoam is made with Ethanol, which attracts moisture....yaknow ALCOHOL???
> 
> Store gas for two years then look in the container.


SeaFoam is a stabilizer. It will stabilize the octane level of the fuel that is being stored. It could still attract water and the label would be correct as long as the octane is where it is supposed to be.

BTW, where does the Ethanol come from since the label says 100% petroleum product and no mention of any alcohol, at least not that I have found.

I would use SeaFoam for engine maintenance and then use Stabil products, specifically the Ethanol & Marine formula one, for everyday and long term storage.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Alex, you know you're one of the last guys I want to throw under the bus right??
:evilsmile
You asked - and now here is your answer:
[It is a fuel stabilizer - this I _agree_.....BUT...]

Sea Foam MSDS>> Section 2 - -
COMPOSITION/INFORMATION ON INGREDIENTS

http://www.seafoamsales.com/271-msdsseafoamen.html

Ingredients (10-20% weight) listed as "IPA"
(I'm guessing "the" secret code for *I*so*P*ropyl *A*lcohol?)

CAS# 67-63-0

http://www.caslab.com/Isopropyl_alcohol_2-propanol_CAS_67-63-0/

http://www.herc.org/msds/chemicals/isopropanol.htm

http://webbook.nist.gov/cgi/cbook.cgi?ID=67630



Do you see my "opinion" yet?


I probably should _NOT _have used the term Ethanol, but Alcohol instead - but you see where I am going....

Peace my friend.... as always,
You should understand I learned this here - and I think it was from Tonga if I recall right. 
I will _never _knowingly steer a buddy wrong.
Best,
RAS


----------

